# Hog Bait



## dbj1125 (Apr 23, 2015)

Last minute trip to the hunt club. What is the best stuff to bring in hogs on short notice?


----------



## riverbank (Apr 23, 2015)

I have had good luck with the kool-aid that comes in the container with the twist off lid. It already has sugar in it, I'll take a bottle or water or get some from the creek. Pour a little water over a pile of corn, then pour the kool-aid on top of it. The water just helps it stick, also the jello mix, i always get the stuff with sugar in it. It probably wouldn't matter though. Old fruit, wine, bread, anything that will smell good to them. Good luck sir


----------



## Deernut3 (Apr 27, 2015)

A bucket of "hope for the best " should do.


----------



## dfurdennis (Apr 30, 2015)

has anyone ever used any of that hog cheese put out by big game butter...if so what are the results


----------



## larryb (May 2, 2015)

used 5 gals last year the only thing I got was buzzards....I now use peanut butter and corn and have had good results.


----------



## model88_308 (May 2, 2015)

larryb said:


> used 5 gals last year the only thing I got was buzzards....I now use peanut butter and corn and have had good results.



WE had huge success using a LOT of peanut butter this last trip. I saw hogs come in to the bait site and walk right by the corn to feast on the PB. I killed a big boar in the pitch dark on our last night that I knew was there because I heard his cutters "clacking" as he scarfed down on a pile of PB. I flipped on the Wicked Light and introduced him to my new CZ 550.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 11, 2015)

With the corn and/or peanut butter,do you just drop on the ground, or let them dour and bury it?


----------



## bckwzlineman (Jun 1, 2015)

used cooking oil works pretty darn well


----------



## Milkman (Jun 1, 2015)

strawberry syrup has a sweet smell that draws them in. Its cheap and easy to carry too.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 2, 2015)

Strawberry jello, corn and a set of post hole diggers has worked great for me on short notice. Dig you a hole about 2ft deep, and layer corn, then jello till you get to the top. Spread some jello around the top and they will come. Your post hole will turn into a crater around 3ft wide in no time. 

Hod Wild is a great store bought attractant for both deer and hogs.


----------

